# Who's the Hottest IronMagazine Woman????



## Navyguy808 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Who's the Hottest IronMagazine Babe????*

lets take a vote!.....We got'm all on the list black, white, asian, and hispanic!
Write in your vote if i missed one, Max poll is 10.........


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 18, 2005)

You forgot about Jenny and Goalgetter and who can overlook J'Bo?  She used to be the resident hottie around here.  I'm not going to vote because I think it's demeaning to rate them - they are all beautiful ladies who care about their bodies!  That automatically makes them hot in my book.    

(And yes, I'm sucking up to get some play.)


----------



## Navyguy808 (Feb 18, 2005)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> I'm not going to vote because I think it's demeaning to rate them -


----------



## thatguy (Feb 18, 2005)

You forgot mino.


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 18, 2005)

I honestly couldn't rate them individually without first sleeping with each one. 




























j/k but hey, a guy can dream can't he?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 18, 2005)

Polls like this usually turn into a simple popularity contest.  Besides, there are certainly some names missing from the list.


----------



## RoCk79 (Feb 18, 2005)

I can't vote, here are my top ones.....

And in no particular order..
Shutupntrain
fitgirl
velvet
saphire


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2005)

damn...whose wheeties did I pee in?  

NO LOVE for the Jodi(e)s!!  is it our short hair??? lack of boobage???


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 18, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> damn...whose wheeties did I pee in?
> 
> NO LOVE for the Jodi(e)s!! is it our short hair??? lack of boobage???


Thats what I was about to post...No JODI's! How come?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 18, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> damn...whose wheeties did I pee in?
> 
> NO LOVE for the Jodi(e)s!!  is it our short hair??? lack of boobage???



Maybe moderators are ineligible.    That would explain why MtnBikerChk wasn't mentioned (that, and she does not post pics of herself  )


----------



## Navyguy808 (Feb 18, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> damn...whose wheeties did I pee in?
> 
> NO LOVE for the Jodi(e)s!! is it our short hair??? lack of boobage???


ran outta room....ur a hottie tho JLB   


increase the poll size !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chain Link (Feb 18, 2005)

All these threads just remind me of Atherjen   
But yes, all of the IM women Ive seen were..   even min0.. in a different way though, LOL 

For those of you who havent seen Jen, I searched the web and found a pic! 
http://www.discussfitness.com/showpost.php?p=166707&postcount=55


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2005)

Now Jen is a hottie inside and out.  

Such a sweetheart.  I miss her.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 18, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> MtnBikerChk wasn't mentioned


Since she always gives me such a damn hard time, I would definatley say she is a hottie!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 18, 2005)

This pole is missing toooooo many names ...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)

i vote for Shae, she's all steamed up lately....


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> damn...whose wheeties did I pee in?
> 
> NO LOVE for the Jodi(e)s!!  is it our short hair??? lack of boobage???


It's cause we are meanies.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 18, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> NO LOVE for the Jodi(e)s!! is it our short hair??? lack of boobage???


 hahaha, boobage is the funniest word...


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It's cause we are meanies.



 i'm a mean girl w/no boobage so those factors must be disqualifying us


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 18, 2005)

Why am I on this poll?


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 18, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i'm a mean girl w/no boobage so those factors must be disqualifying us


   Another reason why I should be excluded.

OH! It just dawned on me. I'm the "token" Asian.


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 18, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Another reason why I should be excluded.
> 
> OH! It just dawned on me. I'm the "token" Asian.


well, i gotta say, ure one hot, shredded lookin' "token" asian!


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 18, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> well, i gotta say, ure one hot, shredded lookin' "token" asian!


  Lol thank yas.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 18, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Another reason why I should be excluded.
> 
> OH! It just dawned on me. I'm the "token" Asian.


 haha, this reminds me of something funny. Back in highschool, I was pretty good friends with this hot asian chick, and once one of my buddies asked her why asian girls were so hot and she replied "Because we have horizontal vaginas". I thought it was pretty funny....


----------



## Du (Feb 18, 2005)

Snt.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Feb 18, 2005)

Aggies1ut - you would win in my book just from that shot in your avatar


----------



## maniclion (Feb 18, 2005)

They need to post their temperatures to get an accurate estimate.


----------



## Dante B. (Feb 18, 2005)

My vote goes to any woman who uses an ass shot as a progress picture.

Oh yeah, and boob/cleavage shots. 'Cause that's what fitness is all about. Bring out the holocaust victims and ten-week veterans with ten cycles under their belts, just as long as they have boobs and ass shots!

And why aren't I included on this poll? Motherfuckers! If I starved myself to a tight and boned 120 and showed everyone a picture of my ass, would I be a candidate?

My vote goes to Mudge.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 18, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Why am I on this poll?


Ummm....your avatar?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh man is this poll a BAD idea.


----------



## Dante B. (Feb 18, 2005)

> Oh man is this poll a BAD idea.



Feeling left out?

Don't worry, I'd hit it


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 18, 2005)

Well Pepper _is_ kind of cute.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 18, 2005)

Didn't see this thread going in THAT direction.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 18, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Didn't see this thread going in THAT direction.


Well you are sorta cute


----------



## Pepper (Feb 18, 2005)

*Here's my photo..please vote for me!*


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2005)

I vote for..
Velvet
Jodis (both)
Goal Getter
Nikegurl
Jenny
Aggie
SUAT
RG
BC
Gina Marie
Crazy enough

ETC.................................


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I vote for..
> Velvet
> Jodis (both)
> Goal Getter
> ...


First of all coach, stop being so freaking modest..... 

Second, after voting and then thinking a bit about it, I came to the conclusion that I am not a big fan of this poll. It bothers me because those ladies who may have just a little problem with self doubt, will be hurt, whether they care to admit it or not. In my experience, I have come to understand that a large group of women have self doubt about their looks. I guess I would be hard pressed to voice my opinion in this matter because I think that all the ladies here are beautiful, hot and sexy.
I don't know, I just think this will unnecessarily hurt a bunch of really beautiful women.....A group of you will not agree with me and another group will.....
Just my humble opinion folks, I am not thread crapping. Don't mind me....


----------



## Dante B. (Feb 18, 2005)

To be clear:

My initial post wasn't necessarily implying that I didn't find any of the mentioned women attractive - or that they weren't all serious.

However, I see too much bullshit in general, online and off. Men who are into bodybuilding, yet, the "hottest" girl is just as serious about fitness as he is about cardio. Flex magazine and Musclemag used to show pictures of female bodybuilders or more conditioned/developed fitness competitors. Now you see inflatable whores who are a dime a dozen. Why read a fitness magazine to see woman that you can find in any porn site or Victoria's Secret catalogue? Instead of trying to improve themselves, they're simply trying to improve their standing with men; not that men are any better on the whole (I loathe the metrosexual "alpha male" just as much as I loathe such women).

And I see a lot of this nonsense online, too. Give me a female bodybuilder or a woman serious about fitness, and herself, any day over some attention-seeking treadmill trollop.


----------



## V Player (Feb 18, 2005)

In no particular order:

Goalgetter
Crazy_Enough
Shutupangetinmylap....er, tra1n
snflwr77 
push01
Velvet



I do need to add that for me this list not only reflects this board, but life overall in my humble opinion. These ladies are amongst the most beautiful Ive ever seen. Here or anywhere.


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 18, 2005)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> To be clear:
> 
> My initial post wasn't necessarily implying that I didn't find any of the mentioned women attractive - or that they weren't all serious.
> 
> ...




Well said


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> To be clear:
> 
> My initial post wasn't necessarily implying that I didn't find any of the mentioned women attractive - or that they weren't all serious.
> 
> ...


Amen to that brother...


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 18, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Besides, there are certainly some names missing from the list.



Kissing MBC's booty again, eh?  Jeeze dude, if yer gonna keep wearing that skirt at least go shave your legs.


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 18, 2005)

Atherjen


----------



## Shae (Feb 18, 2005)

My vote's for R.G.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> Atherjen


----------



## Vieope (Feb 18, 2005)

_Atherjen, HotMom, JLB001 and nikegurl of course. _


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2005)

What about me! 
All you guys privately PM me saying how beautiful I am all the time. 
Now I am like yesterday's news, I feel neglected.


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 18, 2005)

I can punish them for you.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes! Make the men all worship me.


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 18, 2005)

They already do my dear.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 19, 2005)

i'm not on the list 


i'm not a girl but i like being recognized as beautiful


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

Lucifer said:
			
		

> They already do my dear.



Thank you.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 19, 2005)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> To be clear:
> 
> My initial post wasn't necessarily implying that I didn't find any of the mentioned women attractive - or that they weren't all serious.
> 
> ...


After a rather awful night lastnight this post made me feel very good. Thanks


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2005)

DAMN...am I not on the list because I don't have an "ass" shot in my profile??lmao...I better get right on that then....BILLIE


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

I wouldn't be able to choose between Rockgazer and Rockgazer


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> DAMN...am I not on the list because I don't have an "ass" shot in my profile??lmao...I better get right on that then....BILLIE


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 19, 2005)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> Give me a female bodybuilder or a woman serious about fitness, and herself, any day over some attention-seeking treadmill trollop.




I'll take the trollop as long as she is hot.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2005)

Big girls need love too


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 19, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Big girls need love too


LOL, ya just a little more love!


----------



## V Player (Feb 19, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> LOL, ya just a little more love!


We talkin big as in ..... "I look like Im shoplifting pillows" big, or big as in....well.... "fitness" big, like you?



Cause if its the later....wait, I have a GF. 



But if I DIDNT....... Id do my DAMNEST to make you forget Gina Gershon. Or die trying. I'll go on record to state that you could NEVER be romanced like Im capable of. 

Helluva seppuku, there, dont you think? he he....


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Thank you.



Why thank me? You owe this not to me but to your wit and charm. No _magick_.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 20, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Thats what I was about to post...No JODI's! How come?



Guess who voted for his favorite hard-backed lesbian secret lover?????


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 20, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Guess who voted for his favorite hard-backed lesbian secret lover?????


Ahhhh THANX! Such a faithful follower! But u cant just go around, telling everyone our little secrets!


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 20, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> We talkin big as in ..... "I look like Im shoplifting pillows" big, or big as in....well.... "fitness" big, like you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOL, well, it might look like im shoplifting pillows and hiding them 'round my ass at times!!
I give you props for trying to think up ways of keeping Gina Gershon outta my thoughts! Very difficult task on hand!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm shoplifting whole bed-in-a-bags!


----------



## V Player (Feb 20, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> LOLOL, well, it might look like im shoplifting pillows and hiding them 'round my ass at times!!


I dont believe it. I need picture proof 



> I give you props for trying to think up ways of keeping Gina Gershon outta my thoughts! Very difficult task on hand!


Ok....Ima probably regrett saying this BUT..... I once had a bisexual "GF" who was the splitting image of Gina Gershon. Swear to god. I mean, aside from the blonde hair, she was a dead ringer. She actually preffered women to men and that was kind of our downfall. There's lots more to that story, but thats not my point. My point is that she moved somewhere near Philadelphia (and then just dropped off the face of the earth), and if she and I were still talking, I would gladly introduce the two of you. I know you have a spouse and all, but Im just sayin....


Her name was Kelly and she fronted a punk rock band called The Teen Tragedies. If her website was still up, Id give you the link. She was an absolutely fantastic girl and I think you guys would have hit it off.


----------



## V Player (Feb 20, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I'm shoplifting whole bed-in-a-bags!


Uh....Ive seen your pictures. Thats a World Class Ass you have there, not a cottage cheese factory.


 Liar, liar, pants on fire....shaaaaaaame.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2005)

Well aint nobody pick me!


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Well aint nobody pick me!




I would've, but you took your lovely pics down


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah well..


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Snt.


You just love the way I sing to you those sexy 80's tunes


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

If I must say so myself, this thread made my day since I have had the last few guys I liked just tell me I wasn't their type b/c of my build or something related to it  Although that's understandable completely it still sux. Big guys just like small ass women.


----------



## V Player (Feb 20, 2005)

That does suck, SNT. Big time. I can relate because women always either tell me, or let me know in one way or another that Im not their type either. With us men its our faces, I guess. At work there is this guy with a slim and boyish face. But he has women's hips, walks hunched over and his gut is flabby. Still, women look at him like they are creaming themselves. Even though Im used to it, it still kinda sux that all this hard work I put into my body isnt enough most of the time. Im just not "pretty".


But me, Im completely fascinated by you lifting ladies. You personaly are one of the most delicious looking ladies Ive ever seen either here or anywhere. Period. The same goes for the rest of the ladies in my list. Skinny and fit is good, it has its place, but you femininely buff ladies make walking in a straight line difficult for me.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 20, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> If I must say so myself, this thread made my day since I have had the last few guys I liked just tell me I wasn't their type b/c of my build or something related to it  Although that's understandable completely it still sux. Big guys just like small ass women.


WHAT!!???  You gotta be kidding me!!    PLEASE!!  You are muscular YES, but not manly AT ALL!!  
Speaking as a "small ass woman", I am JEALOUS of you!!  Do you know that?  You and Jodi and Jodi .. etc.  Be happy with your body, you are very lucky!      I am struggling to gain 4 stinking pounds!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2005)

I think we need to make a poll about the men.....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> WHAT!!??? You gotta be kidding me!!  PLEASE!! You are muscular YES, but not manly AT ALL!!
> Speaking as a "small ass woman", I am JEALOUS of you!! Do you know that? You and Jodi and Jodi .. etc. Be happy with your body, you are very lucky!   I am struggling to gain 4 stinking pounds!!


Thanks Sapphire    I think the tough part is that I like big muscular guys but they tend to like the smaller women. The small guys that like me I am not interested in    Well I hope when I hit the academy I will meet some nice guys.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Thanks Sapphire    I think the tough part is that I like big muscular guys but they tend to like the smaller women. The small guys that like me I am not interested in    Well I hope when I hit the academy I will meet some nice guys.




I'm sure you will!  Just show them you're sparkling personality 
_
(and don't talk about politics or religion)_


----------



## V Player (Feb 20, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> I'm sure you will!  Just show them you're sparkling personality


All she'd have to do is just sit there and Id be fixated.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> I'm sure you will! Just show them you're sparkling personality
> 
> _(and don't talk about politics or religion)_


It worked for you


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> All she'd have to do is just sit there and Id be fixated.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> It worked for you




No it didn't.  I'm semi single


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> No it didn't. I'm semi single


Well I tried but I cannot make gay men straight


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Well I tried but I cannot make gay men straight





You have bad taste in men then.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 20, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Thanks Sapphire    I think the tough part is that I like big muscular guys but they tend to like the smaller women. The small guys that like me I am not interested in    Well I hope when I hit the academy I will meet some nice guys.


You're welcome!


----------



## V Player (Feb 20, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

>


I would. You are absolutely mind boggling. And you know I have a GF, so Im not just saying that out my ass to get on your good side. It is heartfully and sincerely meant. As a gentleman would.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Well I tried but I cannot make gay men straight



Luke is gay!  
When did this happen?


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Luke is gay!
> When did this happen?




I couldn't conclude if she was saying that "I" was gay, or that she hate dated guys in the past that turned out to be gay.

I gave her the benefit of the doubt.

I'm far from gay


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

To be fair and omit myself, I would say Brit from a woman's viewpoint


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> I couldn't conclude if she was saying that "I" was gay, or that she hate dated guys in the past that turned out to be gay.
> 
> I gave her the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> I'm far from gay



Oh...ok. You scared me for a second. I have this image of you being a manly man.....


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

Im' not that either 

I'm just a soccer loving hippy.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Oh...ok. You scared me for a second. I have this image of you being a manly man.....


   You meant he's a man's man


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> You meant he's a man's man



Look who's talkin' little lady


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> Look who's talkin' little lady


   Yes this is a common compliment...er umm... put down... but ah hell... off to the gym to get bigger


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> Look who's talkin' little lady


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


  You always make my day


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> You always make my day


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2005)

Every single IM lady!  And Greeky, for god sakes you aren't big


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

>


Why are you using a different name on here?


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

What are you talking about?  I'm luke


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? I'm luke


Yes I know but why did you reinvent yourself?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

He is under the federal protection list.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

Lucy9583 wasn't good enough


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He is under the federal protection list.


That is a good possibility but I wasn't even going into it that deep. I was just thinking cause he's gay


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He is under the federal protection list.






			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> Lucy9583 wasn't good enough




You aren't quick enough to put multiple thoughts on the same post?


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> That is a good possibility but I wasn't even going into it that deep. I was just thinking cause he's gay




we can settle this at the arnold.... You're going down


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> You aren't quick enough to put multiple thoughts on the same post?



No.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

I feel slow today


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 20, 2005)

He's trying to hide from me.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

Take his soul.


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 20, 2005)

This one? He said he's semi- single because his ass is mine.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

actually, my ass is spoken for.  And she's a total cutie 

You can have my fists though


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> actually, my ass is spoken for.  And she's a total cutie
> 
> You can have my fists though


Thanks Luke.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Thanks Luke.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

>


Didn't you just say I was a total cutie?


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Didn't you just say I was a total cutie?




nope


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> nope


OK....you were my last hope..........no one loves me....


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> OK....you were my last hope..........no one loves me....



Maybe because you are mean


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> Maybe because you are mean


I promise to be good...


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I promise to be good...


 Hey. No going back on our deal.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

sorry Mino.  I guess that's that


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes, your right...I must continue with our work.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

Say Lucifer....can you shrink Luke's head, I want to keep it as a rabbits foot.
You can bypass the penis shrinking, someone else got to it.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Say Lucifer....can you shrink Luke's head, I want to keep it as a rabbits foot.
> You can bypass the penis shrinking, someone else got to it.




I did,  I got tired of kneeling on it


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Say Lucifer....can you shrink Luke's head, I want to keep it as a rabbits foot.
> You can bypass the penis shrinking, someone else got to it.


 Sorry there is a clause in your contracts preventing the wish of one soul seller to directly cause harm to another soul seller.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 20, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Every single IM lady!  And Greeky, for god sakes you aren't big


Geez I know Velvet, GBC is downright gorgeous, if she wasn't so sweet and modest I would hate her cause she is so beautiful!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> we can settle this at the arnold.... You're going down


  Who said I was going to the ACs? Even if I was there would be no throwing me down


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> OK....you were my last hope..........no one loves me....


   Shame on you!!!


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Who said I was going to the ACs? Even if I was there would be no throwing me down




Do you have a SIGNIFICANTLY lower center of gravity than me


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

You mean I'm bigger than you


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm sitting at 182ish in the PM at 5'10" 11%bf

I"m not a big guy.

You may be a big girl, but that translates into 'little man'


----------



## Du (Feb 20, 2005)

Johnnny_ said:
			
		

> My vote went for Rockgazer69 even though she won't answer my PM's.


Can you blame her? I dont know anyone that would respond to you. 




BTW Johnnny, check your PMs.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> I'm sitting at 182ish in the PM at 5'10" 11%bf
> 
> I"m not a big guy.
> 
> You may be a big girl, but that translates into 'little man'


Well dear the guys I like are not exactly 182ish in the pm... They are more like 6'2 240ish in the am and pm  which translate into me being the perfect size


----------



## Du (Feb 20, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Well dear the guys I like are not exactly 182ish in the pm... They are more like 6'2 240ish in the am and pm  which translate into me being the perfect size


Hmm. Im 6'4" 248lbs. Wanna talk?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hmm. Im 6'4" 248lbs. Wanna talk?


mmmmmmm  :bounce:


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2005)

Okay this is getting good now. Mino where's the popcorn?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Du (Feb 20, 2005)

Johnnny_ said:
			
		

> rockgazer69 please check your PM's. I'd appreciate a reply please thank you.


What a fag.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2005)

AtherJen was one of the hottest chicks I've ever seen on any message board anywhere.  Hotmom's pretty cute too.  Those are my two.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2005)

omg johnnny are you stupid? lol or haha brilliant? what revenge. if you click on   Take a look at my pictures! in johnnny's sig there are pics of his tool. my fucking eyes. i'm blind. jesus dude that is so funny.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm still laughing oh all those poor curious im guys. lofl.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> omg johnnny are you stupid? lol or haha brilliant? what revenge. if you click on   Take a look at my pictures! in johnnny's sig there are pics of his tool. my fucking eyes. i'm blind. jesus dude that is so funny.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

Why would somebody post pics of their cock


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2005)

revenge i think like "hey you wanna see my pics you bastards i'll put out your eye"...


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

RG is a funny lady!


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> omg johnnny are you stupid? lol or haha brilliant? what revenge. if you click on Take a look at my pictures! in johnnny's sig there are pics of his tool. my fucking eyes. i'm blind. jesus dude that is so funny.


OMFG! How did this go from a hot woman thread to a Johnnny's cock pictures thread!!!??? EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW WTF?! Pics of ur diddly on a BB/fitness site? Please someone, post a picture of a hot woman!! Thank you!


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

You really hate cocks, don't you?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> You really hate cocks, don't you?



If you saw his ugly wiener you would too.


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 20, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> You really hate cocks, don't you?


No, I can even stand them in porn...And "artificial" onces are kewl too! But theres a time and a place for everything, and on a BB/fitness site, thats not the type of shit Id post or really expect to see when I click on someone's profile! Man, this dude tried to Pm me a few times after the whole I hate johnnny trend, pretending not to be some lying scum pervert...I responded that we are two very different people who dont think alike....Wow was I right!


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## david (Feb 20, 2005)

This is a tough one!!!!

I think all the women are great in every way but to pick a "hottest" one is difficult!!!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 21, 2005)

the person who gets my vote isnt on the list.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 1, 2005)

Aria Giovanni.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 1, 2005)

Well I'm not on the poll, but thanks to you that mentioned me!


----------



## gr81 (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't think you can pick one, and there are alot of chicks that were snubbed from the poll. Where is J'bo on there, and the girl above me, Jenny has to be there! Cmon now guys, almost none of the IM vets are on there in the first place!


----------



## onamission (Mar 2, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Well I'm not on the poll, but thanks to you that mentioned me!


She has my vote


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> DAMN...am I not on the list because I don't have an "ass" shot in my profile??lmao...I better get right on that then....BILLIE


List or no list, Billie, you are hotter than all the girls on it.

Now go tell your hubby what a lucky man he is.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 13, 2005)

Sheesh, I didn't make the list either 

My how times change.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 13, 2005)

*aw, shucks!*



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> List or no list, Billie, you are hotter than all the girls on it.
> 
> Now go tell your hubby what a lucky man he is.


ego, you are SO sweet, you made my day    BILLIE


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 30, 2005)

Sapphy is my type of girl  she is hot stuff


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 30, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I don't think you can pick one, and there are alot of chicks that were snubbed from the poll. Where is J'bo on there, and the girl above me, Jenny has to be there! Cmon now guys, almost none of the IM vets are on there in the first place!



I cant believe that i even saw this 
Thanks GR81 your too sweet  
Email me, i need to hear dah scooop!

P.S Jenny's rock


----------



## ChrisROCK (Mar 30, 2005)

jenny and j'bo are right up at the top of my list... mmm!  Lots of hot IM women....


----------



## Shae (Mar 30, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> OMFG! How did this go from a hot woman thread to a Johnnny's cock pictures thread!!!??? EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW WTF?! Pics of ur diddly on a BB/fitness site? Please someone, post a picture of a hot woman!! Thank you!



Here ya go.


----------



## Shae (Mar 30, 2005)

And to get "that pic" off your brains......


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2005)

fantastic work Shae ... the missus is going to buy the new playboy for me with Christy in it


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 30, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Here ya go.


I feel much better already!! But somehow, my BP is a little high right now!!


----------



## Shae (Mar 30, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> fantastic work Shae ... the missus is going to buy the new playboy for me with Christy in it


I have been tryin to post up the damn pics in Gazer's Girlies but keep ketting a fuckin x!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 30, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> OMFG! How did this go from a hot woman thread to a Johnnny's cock pictures thread!!!??? EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW WTF?! Pics of ur diddly on a BB/fitness site? Please someone, post a picture of a hot woman!! Thank you!


I like Her!!!


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 1, 2005)

Sapphire has my vote.....well done!


----------

